# Enter the Matrix Installation problem (Component transfer error)



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

I've been trying to install Enter the Matrix but it keeps saying Component transfer error when I'm installing from the first CD. It says: 
Component Transfer error

Component: Default component
File group: 
File: 
Error: Catastrophic Error

I have Win xp sp1, 256 Ram, nVidia Geforce 2 MX400
What's wrong?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

You could try booting into safe mode and then retry the install procedure :

http://www.laplink.com/support/kb/article.asp?ID=102

If not then the media itself - or a file on it may be faulty so return it to the retailer and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

i've tried safe mode. didn't work.


----------



## *ne0n* (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm going to guess that this is a problem with your registry. Get a program that will clean out bad files in your registry. (TweakXP, Tune Up Utilities) If you've ever backed up your registry, I'd suggest re-loading it. Otherwise, I have no clue.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Component: Default component
File group: 
File: 
Error: Catastrophic Error


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Component: Default component
File group: 
File: 
Error: Catastrophic Error


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Help me plz


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

I will help you...

...do not install it! You may think I am joking but I am not. It is the biggest heap of smelling [email protected] this side of a sweage plant. I picked up a used copy to catch the extra elements of the film but the game is bad...probably without a doubt the worst game I have ever played. It is amazing that they could do that much mocap and it look so mechanical.

But if you are determined, have tried here?

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/index.php?fn=browse_forum&f=65&d=6557

Have you tried tech support?

Did you try the registry cleaner (JV16 Powertools my recommendation) suggestion above? And then re-install your video drivers?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's true, Enter The Matrix is the biggest waste of space ever (3.2GB, actually). Everything about the game is crappy, don't even bother.


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

...what it really is, is extra footage that should have been on a collectors edition of Reloaded for $10-$20 dollars but instead is wrapped in a bad game and sold like hot cakes for $49.99. Bahhh!!!


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

I didn't ask for a comment on the game. I'm asking for an explanation for this annoying error. Besides I've played it on PS2 but had to return it early and didn't get to finsh it. And it's quite a good game to me except that last stage. Probably we just have different taste?


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Fair enough...did any of the suggestions help?

Also, if you ETM have you tried Max Payne 2 or Blood Rayne?


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Na, I am waiting for a new Matrix mod for Max Payne 1 where you can play as Neo or Trinity and the graphics in the screenshots are very realistic : http://hellskitchen.paynereactor.com/


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

http://www.atarisupport.com/newfaq/enterthematrix.php?browser=1&osType=WINXP&pageDisplay=MAIN is the site for WindowsXP support for this game. No mention of your issue there so I'm thinking that your disc is toast. You'll want to get it exchanged by the retailer.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

I copied all the files from all 4 discs to my hard drive and it still shows that message when it's less than 25% complete, so I'm guessing it's not the CD, it's probably a CAB file.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

That's a great attempt at diagnosing the problem. However, copying files from a CD versus the process streaming those same files during a game are much different processes. You'll want to see about getting the discs replaced by the retailer you bought them from. Otherwise, Atari may have a replacement policy but I'm certain a minimal cost would be involved. The retailers have first responsibility over the products they sell.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Would burning the CD's to a new one work? Because my old THPS 2's music and cinematics were choppy and when I burnt it, it worked like a charm.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Doubt it. I believe they use SecureROM as copy protection.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

But if I could burn it will it work? I could move the files to my hard drive then burn it on the disk or something else. I've layed it before but I had to return it early and I didn't get to finish it. I had about a week to play it. Playing i again will bring back memories.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

help me plz help me im dieng here


----------



## khalamany (Nov 17, 2003)

Component: Default component
File group: 
File: 
Error: Catastrophic Error
I have the same problem too so it is not a single problem I searched many forums and i found many people saying the same but no one offered solution


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Weird. I don't really know what the problem is, but I think that most people are too hard on this game. Just the eye candy and the extra footage made the purchase worth it for me. Plus I managed to get it for $25.00 still in the box and sealed. I didn't think it looked any more mechanical then any other game based on a live action movie, especially since it's granted that the Matrix looks slightly more mechanical then the real world because of the far out jumps and stuff. I thought the choreography was excellent and all the moves were very well done. I've already replayed both characters two times too. Very worth it to me. Most people say I have weird taste in videogames though so


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

I've PLAYED THE FREAKING GAME!!! I just wanna play it again cause I had to return it before I finished it. I agree it's too mechanical. In fact it's wayyyyyyyy too mechanical. But when I played it I haven't watched Matrix Reloaded yet. Now that I've watched it I forgot a lot and want to play the game again but I have this error. 
Plz HELP ME.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

OK,Ok I'll get another copy of the game damnit.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Just need some more info. Have you updated windows lately or done any file deleting/cleaning up of hard drive? Try installing a different game if you have one, and see how it goes. I'm thinking a repair XP install is in order. Let us know.


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Every other game works.


----------



## average_shmo (Dec 4, 2003)

If you have any errors with a program here is an invaluable link that details how to fix it:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;279625

good luck


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks but didn't work...


----------



## Zer0 (Dec 16, 2003)

That error message is from a cd made from an image file. It is caused by trying to extract from a corrupt file on the installation cd. (improperly cracked, or errors during the burning of the iso or bin/cue file).

In any case, it is not an error you receive from anything wrong with your computer. Neither is it an error you'll receive on a legitimate copy of the game disks (this is why you wont find support from the company on this error, or any documentation in their forums)

This is also why he wont return it


----------

